# New image tags when entering messages



## Makai Guy (Jun 7, 2007)

The eagle eyed among you may have noticed two new icons in the message editor when entering a new message (or replying to a message via the Advanced editor):



We have added two new controls to place images into messages aligned LEFT (with message text wrapping around the image on the right) and aligned RIGHT (with message text wrapping around the image on the left).  

The actual vBcode tags inserted are: 
Aligned LEFT: [noparse][IMGL]url_of_image_file[/IMGL][/noparse] tied to the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 icon, and
Aligned RIGHT: [noparse][IMGR]url_of_image_file[/IMGR][/noparse] tied to the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 icon.

Entering *[noparse][IMGL]http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/images/tugbbs3.gif[/IMGL][/noparse]*
 followed by message text produces the effect you see here:

[IMGL]http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/images/tugbbs3.gif[/IMGL]... with the image on the left, and text wrapped around it on the right.  (Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text)

Entering *[noparse][IMGR]http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/images/tugbbs3.gif[/IMGR][/noparse]* followed by message text produces the effect you see here:

[IMGR]http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/images/tugbbs3.gif[/IMGR]... with the image on the right, and text wrapped around it on the left.  (Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text)

If you were to use the standard *[noparse]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/noparse]* coding, followed by message text, the result would look like this:






... with the text starting to the right of the image, aligned at the bottom of the image, and continuing from there.   (Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text, Additional wrapped text)


----------



## The Conch Man (Jun 8, 2007)

Great Doug ~~ Thanks for postin another new way od doin thing here on Tug ~~


----------

